# Kyocera KX414 as modem probs



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

First off - this isn't my phone. 

BF has Kyocera KX414 (Phantom). He purchased data cable kit TXDTA10061 which included the software and a USB cable. This kit is supposed to enable the use of the Kyocera Desktop Software as well as the option to use the phone as a wireless modem.

The following has been done on two separate computers (2000 & XP) with the same results.

The Desktop Software can communicate perfectly with the phone (sync, etc) so I know the cable is good.

Installed modem successfully using driver on disk but cannot communicate with phone as a modem. Tried several different port speeds and made sure all were consistant (same speed on phone, in device mgr for port (port 4 or 5 depending on which PC) and modem (Kyocera Wireless modem). Nothing.

The diagnostics within Windows just says the modem is not responding. When I try to dial anyway, I get error 692.

I've searched around online and can't seem to find any information that may help me. The documentation from Kyocera really sucks and doesn't mention if any other port setting need to be changed or not (bits, parity, etc).

*******[edit] Forgot to mention that if I try to run diagnostics while the Desktop Software is running, the diagnostics does report that the port is already open.[/edit]*********

Any suggestions?


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Now I'm beginning to wonder if this phone can even be used as a modem. My BF swears he checked this out before buying the software (he could care less about the Desktop software - he's wants the modem functionality).
I've been checking Kyocera's site but haven't been able to find a definitive answer.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Functioning as a modem is not one of the features listed here for that phone.
http://www.kyocera-wireless.com/phantom-phone/features.htm

Did the person who sold him the phone tell him he could use it as a modem?


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Ya, I saw that page and that's what really got me thinking that he's SOL. I'm pretty sure the salesperson told him it would work as a modem. In fact, I have another friend with the same phone that bought the same kit. She has yet to try it but I know she is under the impression that it will provide modem functionality also.

Just for kicks, I emailed Kyocera for a definitive answer.
Side note: why the heck doesn't Kyocera have a chart or something somewhere that lists all phone that either do or don't provide modem functionality - just for quick reference.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Is this what you are looking for? data cable for internet access
http://store.kyocera-wireless.com/product_detail.aspx?productID=881


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Thanks but he's already got the cable and the software. The question now is whether the phone has the modem functionality.


----------



## weedop (Apr 2, 2005)

You are not the only one having this problem. I work at a cell phone company and I have been trying for the last 3 days to get the Kx414 to work as a wireless modem on a customer's laptop. I have been on the phone with 4 different Kyocera techs. They say that ALL of their phones are able to be used as a wireless modem. I verified that my cust. has the correct cable for his model of phone. They say he does. Kyocera cannot solve the problem that I am having and they are pretty much at a loss (as well as me). If you figure anything out with this issue, PLEASE, post it. I hope that I haven't been beating my brains out about this for nothing.  

Thanks!


----------



## ecoholic (Apr 20, 2005)

under settings go to network turn on data till off...Thats what I did...Fun shorting the dollar down at the river...heh...


----------



## ecoholic (Apr 20, 2005)

my bad it was tty device in settings accesories


----------



## weedop (Apr 2, 2005)

I already tried that ecoholic. It didn't seem to do the trick. Is your Kyocera working as a modem for your computer?


----------



## el_vi00 (May 14, 2005)

actually im using this model as modem but the quality of the signal and the broadband are very low. and not sure if is about the provider or this model.


----------

